# Kindle Fire not connecting



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright, I'm about at the end of my rope with this device.

I had another thread open on this, which I closed, because I thought I solved the problem.

Basically my new Fire connected to my WiFi right away, then lost the connection 10 minutes later. Then I got it to connect to the WiFi and internet, but it lost the connection to the internet while maintaining the connection to the router, when no other wireless device on the network had the problem.

Then I managed to get a persistent connection to both the router and the internet last night. But now, this morning, the connection to both the wireless and the internet is gone and I can't get it back. It was connected for at least 5 hours last night.

Now that I look at it, the wireless network is no longer saved on the Fire (even though I had it save the connection). Not only that, it won't even pick up that the wireless access point exists, not even right next to the router.

Nothing changed on the router since I got the Fire to work. Nothing was done on the Fire to disconnect it from the wireless.

The router's SSID is being broadcast (don't understand how/why the Fire won't see it). Security is WPA2/PSK with TKIP. 

Router is broadcasting in channel 6.

Double and triple checked the SSID and WPA2 key. They're correct.

MAC filtering on the router is disabled.

Router is in mixed mode (802.11b/g).

Can _anyone_ see _any_ reason at all this Fire should not be connecting to my WiFi and the internet? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

It shouldn't be this difficult and shouldn't have this many problems. You mentioned just buying it correct? I would recommend exchanging it for a new one.


----------

